# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Из Microsoft бегут директора

## ALEX(XX)

Корпорация Microsoft сообщила об уходе Роберта Шорта, ответственного за развитие ядра операционной системы Windows. Кроме того, в ближайшее время Microsoft покинут другие ключевые сотрудники: Джефф Райкс, ответственный за развитие Microsoft Office, Брюс Джефф и, возможно, Чарльз Фицжеральд. Безусловно, главным событием 2008 г. станет отставка основателя корпорации Билла Гейтса.

Далее на cnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Кроме того, в ближайшее время Microsoft покинут другие ключевые сотрудники:


В год крысы кто-то бежит с тонущего корабля?

----------


## rubin

Майкрософт - тонущий корабль? Вряд ли

----------


## pig

Это остров погибших кораблей. Тонуть не тонет, но и для плавания слишком неповоротлива.

----------


## DVi

> Это остров погибших кораблей. Тонуть не тонет, но и для плавания слишком неповоротлива.


И насчет этого тоже можно поспорить

----------


## borka

> Майкрософт - тонущий корабль? Вряд ли


Если бежит руководство компании во главе с основателем, есть повод задуматься о судьбе самой компании.  "Это ж-ж-ж неспроста" (с)

----------


## Geser

А может полетели головы после провала Висты.

----------


## rubin

> Если бежит руководство компании во главе с основателем, есть повод задуматься о судьбе самой компании.  "Это ж-ж-ж неспроста" (с)


Вечно править невозможно... И Билл уже не тот молодой, напористый юноша, твердо верящий в свою цель, и команда его наверное то же

----------


## borka

> Вечно править невозможно... И Билл уже не тот молодой, напористый юноша, твердо верящий в свою цель, и команда его наверное то же


...и Виста провалилась, и исков против них куча.

----------


## maXmo

> А может полетели головы после провала Висты.


возможно  :Smiley:  Это ж первая ось Болмера и – такой конфуз. С другой стороны, куда они пойдут? Ну обоснуют свои фирмочки, МС их купит, и всё вернётся на круги своя  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> С другой стороны, куда они пойдут? Ну обоснуют свои фирмочки, МС их купит, и всё вернётся на круги своя


Возможен и другой вариант. Организуется новая фирма, например, макрософт, куда перейдут работать те, кто сейчас еще что-то делает. Будут делать и дальше какую-нить ось. А микрософт объявит себя банкротом, распадется и на том дело и кончится.

----------


## Zabyl_pass

а как вам вариант если яблочники купят мелкософт, и будет Applesoft OS

----------


## DVi

> а как вам вариант если яблочники купят мелкософт, и будет Applesoft OS


Ахахахахахаха!
Apple стоит примерно в 10 раз дешевле MS. Удачная покупка

----------


## maXmo

> А микрософт объявит себя банкротом


кто ж его обанктротит? Он же – остров!

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Корпорация Microsoft сообщила об уходе Роберта Шорта, ответственного за развитие ядра операционной системы Windows.


Пошел в помощники к Лайнусу Торвальдсу?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Пошел в помощники к Лайнусу Торвальдсу?


Не знаю... С их деньгами вообще не надо уже думать о каких-то ОС и прочем...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> И насчет этого тоже можно поспорить


Про "Титаник" тоже говорили что он не потопляем!  :Wink:  На каждый "Титаник" всегда найдется свой айсберг!  :lol:  Видимо виста и стала этим айсбергом!

----------


## santy

ну, для этого "Титаника" айсбергом скорее всего является открытый софт...

----------


## maXmo

> Про "Титаник" тоже говорили что он не потопляем!


никто же не говорит, что он непотопляем. Факт в том, что пока никто тонуть не собирается. Микрософта хватит на десять таких айсбергов. Вот тогда да…

----------


## DVi

Ахахахаха.
http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...8/01/25/285077
Доход в 16,37 миллиардов долларов за четвертый квартал 2007 - это, конечно, прямая дорога к банкротству  :Cheesy:

----------

